# Breeding CPD again.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am breeding up more Celestial Pearl danios. I am proud to say, I have a bare handful of eggs. I am trying to better accomodate collecting the eggs...and I may have a plan.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Good luck there


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck sunstar


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Good luck! I might add a few in my planted in the future.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

congrats ...again!!!


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

I kind of tried to breed them once, but I've now resigned. They take a lot of work to make sure the parents don't eat the eggs/fry.

I've separated the males and females in case I want to give them another try.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i'd love some fry if you are successful. i've never bred cpd but i have bred some other fish. usually i set up my 20g for breeding. i seperate the parents first and feed them up well. then i add them all to the 20g after a large water change. i usually wait a couple days and then take the parents out to put back into my community tank. then i get fry in my breeding tank and i don't have to worry about them getting eaten or anything. i also keep lots of live plants in that tank so the fry can feed on the infuria or whatever it's called when they hatch. maybe try doing it like that?


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> i'd love some fry if you are successful. i've never bred cpd but i have bred some other fish. usually i set up my 20g for breeding. i seperate the parents first and feed them up well. then i add them all to the 20g after a large water change. i usually wait a couple days and then take the parents out to put back into my community tank. then i get fry in my breeding tank and i don't have to worry about them getting eaten or anything. i also keep lots of live plants in that tank so the fry can feed on the infuria or whatever it's called when they hatch. maybe try doing it like that?


Thanks for the tips! I might give that a go in about 2 weeks once the females have fattened up a bit. What substrate do you use in the breeding tanks? I currently have a contraption where its' two stackable buckets but the top bucket has the bottom cut off and replaced with plastic mesh.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

right now it has no subtrate but i find if i put marbles or medium roundish rocks about an inch or so thick the eggs can fall through to the bottom and they can't get to most of them. having lots of plants spread out in the lower half also helps keep the eggs hidden, just be sure they have adequate swimming space above the plants. just don't feed the parents too much in there or there will be gunk in the bottom with the eggs. i'm not sure if it would hurt them but it just seems gross to me. for a filter i use a really large sponge filter. i usually get at least 50 fry but lose some as they grow. sometimes i only get twenty, some times i get ALOT, like way too many to count.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have some sub adults left from my last spawn. But I do have some free swimming fry.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

right on!


----------

